
Pursuit Bond – Investing in Future Success and Outcomes - troydavis
https://www.pursuit.org/bond
======
troydavis
Gist:

> Pursuit provides four years of training and services to students with no
> upfront costs, loans, or debt.

> Students who get jobs in tech and earn annual incomes of more than $60,000
> pay back a percentage of their earnings as part of the Bond Income Sharing
> Agreement (Bond ISA). Students pay 12% of their earnings for three years
> after they get their first tech job.

> Pursuit returns funding to the investor on behalf of the program graduate.

They're a 501(c)(3) non-profit.

